# 5/8 Kings Regiment D-Day Marker Unveiling



## eddiefrench (Aug 3, 2009)

*5 Kings Regiment D-Day Marker Unveiling*

Members of the Liverpool Kings Regiment Association and Local dignitaries at the Sword Beach (Ouistreham)

Watch>>


----------

